# Replacing velcro straps on shoes?



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a pair of Shimano M225 shoes, and I've had them for nearly 2 years. Spectacular shoes, however they are definitely starting to show some wear. The main thing is the 2 velcro straps aren't as grippy anymore. You can see that the hooks on the hook side of the velcro aren't quite as "hook-like." Has anyone ever had any experience replacing velcro on their cycling shoes? It seems like the only issue with these shoes would be sewing through the thick leather and some of the outer rubbery-plastic coating. Thank God for the ratchet strap keeping my foot secure. Anyway, I would hate to have to drop the coin to replace the entire shoe (and have to do so every two years, because that seems to be the lifespan for a pair of cycling shoes for me.) I've heard that a heat gun or a hair dryer can help "re-hook" the velcro hooks, but I've yet to try it. Any truth to that? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

A guy I ride with got some snaps, attached 'em to his straps, and kept rolling that way. You might be able to sew new velcro on too. Worth a try.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Any shoe repair guy can sew new velcro on the straps.

Rehook the velcro with a blow dryer......bwhahahahaha, that's a good one. I've been working with technical fabric for years and I thought I had heard them all.... hahahahaha.....


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

i have replaced straps myself before and i use a leather awl to sew new velcro on. don't be fooled by the sticky sided or glue yourself options. i have never had good expirence sticking to anything but hard (non-flexable) surfaces. but if your not the ''home ec'' type, take them to a shoe repair place as formica suggested. it should run you under $20 for both shoes.


----------

